# Stoning fireplace



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be doing a stack stone around the fireplace in about a month. I'll be taking out the tile and putting up stone. Question: I want a small seating area...can I make my capstone / hearth line up with the bottom of the opening? In other words covering up the bottom black part in the picture.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Found some pictures of otehr finished work and it looks like it's not an issue to go right up to the opening. 

Just FYI....


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Your talking about covering the bottom of the fireplace correct? 
I would say yes, but with only something like hardi and tile. 
I have a hearth under my fireplace like you described.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This is what I want to do (sorry, doing this quick in Paint)


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

The greyish/ purple color represents the capstone and I would want to bring right up to the fireplace entry covering up the bottom black part, which I believe is part of the entire fireplace frame. If I'm not going to replace the fireplace frame ever, would it be ok to do this?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

On my unit, that black plate under the hearth has air vents and allows air in to circulate in the space between the studs, fireplace unit, and flue pipe to allow cooling air in there. I would not seal mine off, yours may be different though.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok..I'll check on that. Thanks


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

thats the way i did mine .


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Check for venting/clearance requirements. Also, how hot will that area(that you cover up) get?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

fangard said:


> Check for venting/clearance requirements. Also, how hot will that area(that you cover up) get?


I think the biggest problems you would face would be if the bottom of the frame has vents to either supply air to the room or to the unit. Second would be how hot the surface outside of the firebox would get. If you are using some "fire treated" materials like ceramic tile or brick, then you would probably be ok. If using a "faux" stone, I would verify that it can withstand a good amount of heat.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You shouldn't have a problem. This is what we did with ours. We had it done when we had the patio built. They put concrete blocks in front of the fireplace then placed the stone on and around it.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Blessed, depending on how old your house is, the venting for that Fire Box may be coming from the outside. Go look and see if there are any Dryer Vent looking gadgets on the outside wall around the FP?

Let me know if you are needing Professional help with this? I grew up doing this kind of work all the way through College and could put you in contact with trustworthy people.

Crow


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Crow..It was built in '07. No vents. There are openings at the very top of the black frame. So there won't be anything covered in my picture.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Your plan should be fine. I've done several up to the vents with non-combustible material. Faux stone counts as non-combustible as well.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

*It's begun...update*

Wow..this is a task. Hope to finish up this weekend.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats going to look nice when your done.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice ! You have skills!


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

well done.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks guys


----------

